# Ice Fishing BOAT?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Check out this item on e-bay. Might be nice for that ulta-super early ice if your _disturbed_, but otherwise I had a real good laugh.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7122300059


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I finally stoped laughing long enough to type this. HA!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think its pretty cool, how would you like that guy to run you down with that saw blade driving it. Bet that would leave a mark :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard these rigs really work. I'd rather see a guy go by me in this than have myself watch the guy fall through and have to deal with that. Must be for the hard cores. :huh:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

That thing better have some seatbelts because if you break through the ice going 25 mph... you won't stay in that boat for too long :lol:


----------



## hunt6007 (Jan 20, 2005)

That thing is freakin crazy and i would laugh if it does break through the ice cause y wint be saFE ANYWAY


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats one of the funniest looking things i have ever seen. I dont know how you would get it out if you did fall through in the middle of the lake?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

:lol: have to stay and wait until ice out then let's fishing near spots... :beer:


----------



## The IceMan (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh i don't know i think he's on to some thing it's just not the right track.. :sniper:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Iceman<< I mean ice fishing boat would sit whole season until ice out.


----------



## The IceMan (Feb 2, 2005)

i think he's still got a good idia but it does still need some work if he put on a tire insted of the saw blade..


----------

